# Sifa Brown Bengal 12 yrs old and Benji Black Persian 12 yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We at Animal Lifeline UK helped to get these into rescue you can view more about them here Sifa / Benji 12 yr old Persian and Bengal/Melton Mowbray

Sifa Brown Bengal 12 yrs old and Benji Black Persian 12 yrs old Have come to us because of a marriage breakup. They have been checked out by our vets and have both been given a clean bill of health. They are very close and lay together. Both boys are neutered microchipped and have had their 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time. All the years Ive been in rescue I would never put the laid back Persian and the full on Bengal together but this relationship really works. These boys need a home together .










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*Sadly Sifa stopped eating, every brand of food was tried to get him to eat including cooked and raw meats , fishes etc, the vets tried lots of drugs ,and everything medically to boost his appetite but nothing worked, he was put on a drip and even though Benji was put in the hospital cage with him, Benji decided that if Sifa wasn't eating he would stop, you could even see him look at the food and Sifa as if to say are we eating today. For what reason we don't know they both just seem to give up on life







The vets and Patsy finally decided that it wasn't fair to watch them starve any longer so Patsy held them while they were put to sleep.

Sending big hugs to Patsy as I know how hard she tried and how upset she is that she couldn't save them.









Rest in peace darlings know everything was tried to save you , but it just wasn't mean't to be.






















*


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So sad


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't know what to say- except very sad for them and for Patsy.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I hope the owners are informed of what they have done to these poor babies. I am soooo upset to read this.

Sorry, but marriage breakup doesnt cut it for me! In the world of animal rescue, I have known this happen so many times. Pets are so heartbroken and missing their owners, especially at this age, and just give up. Absolutely disgusting! This just made me cry buckets.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

That is so so sad, ive tried for ages but my eyes just keep filling up

Run free together for ever, gorgeous cats xxxx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh, that is one of the saddest things I've read. Tears in my eyes....

What an awful shame....


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

I despair of people sometimes. Surely there had to be a way one of the owners could have kept them? 

Wish I hadn't read it now. So upset for the poor boys. Hope they are at peace together again now.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh I am so sad to hear this. I was wondering this morning how they were doing. Poor babies x


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 19, 2012)

the sad thing in All this it is the Animals that Suffer When people Decided that they just Don't want them anymore ... when you have a pet it should be for life not Just based on [ there Life problems unless on Ill health ] they should Fine people who just give there animals up just because they can ..


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

This is heartbreaking   poor poor babies  I'm crying here for them both . RIP beautiful boys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh that is so sad I am in tears!
R.I.P you Beautiful Babies and Run free at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Utterly heartbreaking


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

What a sad ending 

At least now they will always be together ..... RIP little ones xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im just looking at the faces of my little ones. I could NEVER do this to them. They depend on me, and love me unconditionally. I would live in a caravan or a shed rather than give them up or desert them!

I would never see a friend of mine on the streets with their animals. Surely these owners had other options for christ sake! Can someone please advise whether the owners were informed of the situation before it was too late. Did they just not give a ****????

I will be thinking of this for a long time to come and wish I could have done something.


----------

